# Administering Sacraments



## JM (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it lawful to administer sacraments, the Lord's Supper for example, in a campsite setting?

Thank you.

j
(could someone fix the title for me? thank you.)


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 23, 2010)

Is the church gathered for the purpose of worship, under the oversight of the elders? Sure. If you're talking about Mom & Dad and the kids out on a camp outing wanting to 'do it themselves', then absolutely not.


----------

